
Homespring – A Metaphor Oriented Programming Language - EvergreenTree
http://xeny.net/Homespring
======
EvergreenTree
For an example of code written in this language see this hello world program:
[https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/56009](https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/56009)

~~~
archgoon
This seems to be the easiest interpreter to get up and running.

[https://github.com/quinkennedy/Homespring](https://github.com/quinkennedy/Homespring)

`node homespring.js filename.hsg`

~~~
AlexCoventry
Be careful, though. From the spec:

> The sequences ‘ . ’ and ‘. .’ are _required to cause a causality paradox_ in
> all conforming implementations. As such, there are no conforming
> implementations.

------
mchahn
I'm a little ticked off at how far I had to read and how much time was wasted
before figuring out this was a joke. I guess I'm to blame for how long it
took.

------
westoncb
If I understand correctly Homespring has chosen one metaphor, and you write
programs exclusively in the terms of that metaphor. This is not really
different from current languages except that the more common metaphor is of a
kind of abstract machine, and theirs has to do with salmon moving in rivers
(presumably the runtime is largely a simulation of the river, salmon, etc.).
And in general metaphor oriented programming languages would choose some other
metaphor (probably something strangely concrete), and you would express things
in terms of its parts. Is that close?

~~~
sshine
Yes, I see it as a pun on e.g. object-oriented programming taken to absurdity.

Ever since learning of Homespring I've wanted to create another metaphor-
oriented language around a different metaphor. Clearly the learning curve for
Homespring is caused by people not knowing enough about fish farming. The
right metaphor for most cultures is clearly agriculture.

~~~
westoncb
Heh, I suspect you are correct—agriculture would have been much easier for me
to comprehend. I'm also reminded[0] of Slartibarfast's 'Starship Bistromath';
from Wikipedia:

 _The ship is said to work by abusing the laws of 'bistromathics', which is
the specific mathematics of values of various factors in restaurants, such as
the bill, number of people attending, number of people said to be attending,
number of people who leave and the time they all arrive. In the novel Life,
the Universe and Everything, bistromathics is explained that "Just as Einstein
observed that space was not an absolute, but depended on the observer's
movement in space [...], so it is now realized that numbers are not absolute,
but depend on the observer's movement in restaurants."_

[0] Actually it was my sister who reminded me about Starship Bistromath after
I told her about this, not my own recollection.

------
wfbarks
darmok and jalad at tanagra... darmok and jalad! at tanagra!

~~~
dfischer
This is what I thought of too. Haha. Thanks.

------
jmbinder
Original creator here. I hadn't thought about Homespring in years until a
friend tipped me off about this post. Since it seems like people are still
interested in this monstrosity, I created a web page with links to all the
Homespring-related stuff that I am aware of:
[http://jeffreymbinder.net/208/homespring](http://jeffreymbinder.net/208/homespring)

------
matte_black
If you’re going to write a language in metaphors why not just use emoji?

~~~
Izkata
Such as Emojicode? [https://www.emojicode.org/](https://www.emojicode.org/)

Though I think I prefer Emoticon:
[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Emoticon](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Emoticon)

------
atlasM
I don’t even know what I’m looking at... I love it!

------
pjc50
This actually makes Intercal look intelligible.

------
bitslayer
Not even once.

